# Leica CRF1200 Rangefinder



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I am selling my Leica CRF1200 rangefinder for $350. The rangefinder is in good condition and has never given me any problems. I've ranged objects as far as 1350 yards with this rangefinder. Leica glass is the best glass you'll find in a rangefinder.


----------

